# oh my god I fucked up the gbatemp wiki..please someone help me



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 29, 2009)

i was editing the USB devices compatibility list for the 16gb section, and I added it in there but now all the other threads are pushed now!!

i diddn't mean to vandalize the wiki but it happened..i really would like to fix this issue and not edit from there again.

thanks = .


----------



## computerboy (Apr 29, 2009)

I fixed it


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 29, 2009)

Well at least you had the balls to admit it. Props to you.

But don't worry, it's easily fixable in some cases.

But anyways, thanks computerboy.


----------



## kobykaan (Apr 29, 2009)

isn't that what the UNDO functions are for!?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 29, 2009)

how can I edit it where I won't do that again?? o_o

I would love to help the community


----------



## lappen81 (May 10, 2009)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> how can I edit it where I won't do that again?? o_o
> 
> I would love to help the community



Just edit away and learn I guess, or read the wiki documentation if there is any.
Wiki's generally save all edits way back to the beginning so it's possible to revert where and when you want.

Basically don't be afraid if you do something wrong and if you contribute be prepared someone else will edit or contribute in their own way (even if it means changing 90% of your contribution).


----------

